# Deceiver



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 8, 2022)

Hope you enjoy the artwork


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 8, 2022)

Wow! Quite a bike for sure...


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 12, 2022)

Perfection !!!!!!  metal, glass or carbon fiber ??  Doesn't really matter but it was a zhitload of time.


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 12, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Perfection !!!!!!  metal, glass or carbon fiber ??  Doesn't really matter but it was a zhitload of time.



All metal, aluminum, stainless, and a fiberglass tank


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 12, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> All metal, aluminum, stainless, and a fiberglass tank



1 year to build it


----------



## JLF (Apr 19, 2022)

Whoa!  That is really incredible!  Amazing build!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 19, 2022)

JLF said:


> Whoa!  That is really incredible!  Amazing build!



Thanks. It was a blast to build it


----------

